# Install Windows Optional Update KB4041685 ?



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

MS has released this update with some known problems, with a fix to be in a later release. I am running Win 8.1. Should I install this update now, or wait for a later release?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Wait for the fix or Nov. roll-up.


----------

